# avast!  Ye landlubbers!  (Looking for a new antivirus to sail with...)



## Roose Hurro (May 30, 2011)

Well, my Norton 360 is due to expire soon, and I have no money to renew, so I've been digging around for antivirus freeware, and found this:  http://www.downloadcrew.com/article/19651-avast_6_free_edition ... It looks good, with a full security suite, or near enough, very nice for a freebie.  Just wanted to see if anyone here uses it, or has any other opinions or recommendations in the way of free antiviral/security software.  Thanks...


----------



## Kruelty (May 30, 2011)

I'm not a big security guru, but I run avast on most of my computers and haven't had any issues. So I'd give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 30, 2011)

Kruelty said:


> I'm not a big security guru, but I run avast on most of my computers and haven't had any issues. So I'd give it a thumbs up.


 
Thanks... anyone else?


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 30, 2011)

*Shivers* Norton :/

Try Avast! Antivir / AVG / Malwarebytes / Nod32


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

I have Avast, Malwarebytes and Spybot 

*shudders with Cerb*_..norton..._


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 30, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> **Shivers* Norton :/*
> 
> Try Avast! Antivir / AVG / Malwarebytes / Nod32





Clayton said:


> I have Avast, Malwarebytes and Spybot
> 
> **shudders with Cerb*..norton...*


 
Why do people find Norton so... evil?

Heh, well:  Clayton, I take it you run those three programs concurrently?  Cerbrus, I've looked at Avast and AVG, I've heard of Malwarebytes (I think), but I've never heard of Nod32, far as I can remember.  Thanks for the recommends, both of you.  Any other advice on what I should look for in security software freebies?


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Why do people find Norton so... evil?
> 
> Heh, well:  Clayton, I take it you run those three programs concurrently?  Cerbrus, I've looked at Avast and AVG, I've heard of Malwarebytes (I think), but I've never heard of Nod32, far as I can remember.  Thanks for the recommends, both of you.  Any other advice on what I should look for in security software freebies?


Yeppers, Avast helps online, Malwarebytes and Spybot are for scanning. Haven't had a single problem once.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norton_AntiVirus#Criticisms


----------



## TechnoGypsy (May 30, 2011)

Yarr, It be good to have a combination of programs. One by itself can only do so much and can only detect a certain number of threats, multiple protections cover for each other when it comes to this.



Clayton said:


> Avast helps online, Malwarebytes and Spybot are for scanning


 
Something like this ought to do it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yeppers, Avast helps online, Malwarebytes and Spybot are for scanning. Haven't had a single problem once.
> 
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norton_AntiVirus#Criticisms*


 
Thanks for the link, that was... educational.  I know you're supposed to "get what you pay for", but if the free stuff provides better security than the stuff I pay for, something's definely amiss.




TechnoGypsy said:


> Yarr, It be good to have a combination of programs. One by itself can only do so much and can only detect a certain number of threats, *multiple protections cover for each other when it comes to this*.



I discovered this on my old Windows ME system when I used multiple addware/spyware blockers, and no longer had any popups or even on-site adds.  That was luxurious!  Now that I run Windows 7, it would be nice to set up like that again.




TechnoGypsy said:


> Something like this ought to do it.


 
Sounds good to me.


----------



## Flatline (May 30, 2011)

I only tried Avira and Avast so far, and I'm still using the latter. i can only recommend it.


----------



## Runefox (May 30, 2011)

Avast! is extremely fast, and has a very capable scanner, which is at least as good as Norton's. I highly recommend it over pretty much anyone out there, though Microsoft Security Essentials is alright if you just need a no-frills AV. One note, though: You WILL want to disable the sounds.

Norton isn't actually all that bad since the 2008 release (they completely rewrote it; it uses surprisingly few system resources, is generally quick and seems to be modelled after Symantec's Corporate AV for the engine, which is good). Only major issue with it is that Norton is a primary target for viruses/malware to attempt to bypass, and so a lot of malware out there, if it does make it past (and it will if it happens with a Flash or Java vulnerability), will end up disabling Norton in a rather messy way, requiring the use of SymNRT and a reinstall. If a machine with Norton on it has an infection, it's a good chance the AV's been compromised somehow and needs a reinstall.


----------



## Irreverent (May 30, 2011)

I've been running avast since version 3x, about 4 or five years now.  They also make a linux client too.  They seem to have their release management under control and do a decent amount of regression testing...its solid, stable code.


----------



## grimtotem (May 31, 2011)

i use the microsoft security suite and yet to have a problem, auto updates with windows so i dont even have to worry about that


----------



## Sai_Wolf (May 31, 2011)

grimtotem said:


> i use the microsoft security suite and yet to have a problem, auto updates with windows so i dont even have to worry about that


 
Security Essentials is all I need. <3 It's free and it does an excellent job at detection.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 31, 2011)

Hm, I think we might wanna forbid threads about antivirus software. There's been 6 unique spambots posting in this thread, so far  :V


----------



## Garfang (May 31, 2011)

Go for it  Avast Anti-virus is awesome !  i have it ! plus install Anti malware and you will be fine  Screw Norton! Screw Kaparsky ... you don't have to pay for security...


----------



## Runefox (May 31, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Hm, I think we might wanna forbid threads about antivirus software. There's been 6 unique spambots posting in this thread, so far  :V


 But don't you want your very own copy of XP Antivirus 2011?


----------



## Azbulldog (May 31, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> Security Essentials is all I need. <3 It's free and it does an excellent job at detection.


 This. I also keep Malware Bytes and a few others around for scanning purposes.


----------



## Volkodav (May 31, 2011)

Runefox said:


> One note, though: You WILL want to disable the sounds.


 You're talking about Avast!, right? Christ, sometimes when I wake up and I'm not ready that "VIRUS DATABASE HAS BEEN UPDATED!" scares the shit out of me.
I can always tell when my sister turns on her computer too because I hear it blaring on her loud speakers every day lol



CerbrusNL said:


> Hm, I think we might wanna forbid threads about antivirus software. There's been 6 unique spambots posting in this thread, so far  :V


 Hhahaha I noticed that too.. that's strange


----------



## ~Maelstrom~ (May 31, 2011)

AVG Free has always done an excellent job for me; I assume the pay to protect version works better, though I can't really speak for it personally.

Malware Bytes is worth keeping around too.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 1, 2011)

And you know what else? Avast have changed the voice of that "DATABASE UPDATED" message! YAY something new for the mornings!

You should consider disabling that pop-up if you hate her voice so much :V


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> And you know what else? Avast have changed the voice of that "DATABASE UPDATED" message! YAY something new for the mornings!
> 
> You should consider disabling that pop-up if you hate her voice so much :V


 
YEAH! I noticed they made the voice a bit less robotty


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 1, 2011)

I was hoping for something more GLadOS.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 1, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> Security Essentials is all I need. <3 *It's free and it does an excellent job at detection.*


 
Is it part of Windows 7, or is it something I would need to download off their site?  And thanks everyone for the help.  I've got two more days to go, so I'll be needing to make my choices soon.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 1, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Is it part of Windows 7, or is it something I would need to download off their site?  And thanks everyone for the help.  I've got two more days to go, so I'll be needing to make my choices soon.


 Security Essentials is a free download from Microsoft, it's the replacement for the Windows Live OneCare antivirus package, and it does a decent job and isn't very configurable. It's basically a set-it-and-forget-it option.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 2, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Security Essentials is a free download from Microsoft, it's the replacement for the Windows Live OneCare antivirus package, and it does a decent job and isn't very configurable. It's basically a set-it-and-forget-it option.


 
Thanks, I'll put that on my short list.

Edit:  Though I am curious as to which is better, avast! or this Security Essentials.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 2, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Hm, I think we might wanna forbid threads about antivirus software. There's been 6 unique spambots posting in this thread, so far  :V


 Well, make that 12. I've scored a 4-in-a-row!


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice shooting wot wot?

Well if you like messing around with what your anti-virus does then avast would be the better option. But like Runefox said, security essentials won't acknowledge your existence and happily work in the background. It has a good detection rate and light on your computers resources.
Avast has the most preferences, and a sandbox feature in case it suspects something nasty is about to happen.

It all comes down to what you do. If you are like me and download evil things like crazy (programs and games) then Avast would be good. However, if you do nothing of the sort then get Security essentials.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, Avast! has the fastest scanning engine, period. I recommend it wholeheartedly. But if you don't want to screw around with your antivirus and want it to JustWorkâ„¢, you'll want MSE.


----------



## Kayla (Jun 2, 2011)

Ew, you used Norton?

.D.

Go with Avast! and Malware Bytes. Using them both has kept my computer clean thus far.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 3, 2011)

Or even better...have BOTH Avast and MSE! Problem solved, no? Then have malware bytes for scans.


----------



## Bobskunk (Jun 3, 2011)

It's not a good idea to have two antivirus programs installed, both with their own real time scanning engine.  Not only does that mean a much bigger draw on resources for a very tiny gain in protection, real time scanners tend to duke it out a bit.  Especially if they find each others' quarantine folders. :V


----------



## Kayla (Jun 3, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> It's not a good idea to have two antivirus programs installed, both with their own real time scanning engine.  Not only does that mean a much bigger draw on resources for a very tiny gain in protection, real time scanners tend to duke it out a bit.  Especially if they find each others' quarantine folders. :V


 

Malware Bytes doesn't scan unless I tell it to, Avast! is ongoing and remains active. I only use Malware to rescan my whole computer, incase Avast! may have potentially missed something (Which it hasn't thus far, but better safe than sorry)


----------



## Runefox (Jun 3, 2011)

I believe Bobskunk is referring to the post by TechnoGypsy. Personally, I learned very early on that multiple AV's, while sounding like a great idea, is actually a terrible one. The only reason you should ever do this is temporarily using the different scanning engines to root out an infection, particularly if malware has disabled the primary AV. Running MSE at the same time as Avast! will cause a significant slowdown compared to running only one or the other, and provide not much more protection. And yeah. Finding each other's quarantine folders... "HO CRAP VIRUS, MOVE IT TO MY CHEST" "WHAT THERE'S A VIRUS OVER THERE, MOVE IT TO MY CHEST" "THE VIRUS WENT BACK TO THAT FOLDER, MOVE IT BACK TO MY CHEST" "OH SHIT WHAT THE HELL"


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 3, 2011)

Runefox said:


> I believe Bobskunk is referring to the post by TechnoGypsy. Personally, I learned very early on that multiple AV's, while sounding like a great idea, is actually a terrible one. The only reason you should ever do this is temporarily using the different scanning engines to root out an infection, particularly if malware has disabled the primary AV. Running MSE at the same time as Avast! will cause a significant slowdown compared to running only one or the other, and provide not much more protection. And yeah. Finding each other's quarantine folders... *"HO CRAP VIRUS, MOVE IT TO MY CHEST" "WHAT THERE'S A VIRUS OVER THERE, MOVE IT TO MY CHEST" "THE VIRUS WENT BACK TO THAT FOLDER, MOVE IT BACK TO MY CHEST" "OH SHIT WHAT THE HELL"*


 
Heh... thanks everyone for the advice.  I decided to go with avast! and will be taking your other recommendations into consideration after breakfast.  The install went without a hitch, and yes, I uninstalled Norton 360 beforehand, as recommended.  Not just here, but elsewhere.  I already know not to run two anti-virus programs at the same time.  Oh, one little thing:  When I registered, it indicated my registration will expire in a year.  Does this mean I'd have to re-download avast! at that time?  Or simply re-renew my registration?  Thanks...


----------



## Runefox (Jun 3, 2011)

Nah, you just renew your registration. I actually think that it auto-renews for as long as you're actually running/updating it, because I actually haven't seen it ever ask to renew an expired registration. Maybe back in the 4.x days and prior...


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jun 30, 2011)

I get Norton and/or McAffee for free. >.>


----------



## Runefox (Jun 30, 2011)

Andy Nonimose said:


> I get Norton and/or McAffee for free. >.>


 Stick with Norton. McAfee is a useless product. :|

Which is ironic, because it used to be exactly the opposite!


----------

